# Retrofitting an old Riteway Stove ??



## Eric W. Steick (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm new here and have been reading around looking for information on possible retro's for my Riteway stove.I was considering adding a cat ??

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!


----------



## geoxman (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like a decent little stove, maybe more for coal_. _I am sure others will chime in..so hold on.....and welcome


----------

